# Looking for advice on what to do with leftover wild mushrooms



## gmengrmetsales (Feb 21, 2005)

I have a client who purchased crmini, shitake, and oyster mushrooms. He purchased 5# of each and only needed 1# of each for his recipes - Any ideas on what he can do with the remaining mushrooms?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey oh

Well, after you stop laughing.....

Those are fairly tame wild shrooms. Personally, I don't know of anyway of really preserving the oysters. They are simply a very mild mushroom that is best eaten fresh. Although I have met people that use them in pasta sauses. I guess you could also make a batch of cream of mushroom soup with them as well.

As to the Crimini, I have made mushroom soya sause with them, and they do superbe in a cream soup as well.

The shitakis are best just dried. Although I have also dried and ground to powder the crimini as well, nice as a dash on woody soups and the like.

There are also methodes of preserving mushrooms in oil and in salt, but I personally did not like the preserved shroom, though the salt will take on an interesting shroom tast.


----------



## chef911 (Feb 24, 2005)

living on the west coast of canada we pick a huge amount of wild mushrooms every year. 
I have found that after a quick saute (just to wilt them) then vacuum seal them and pop them in the freezer you can injoy them year round. 
Good for stuffings and ragouts and any number of sause's


----------

